# My book is out!



## Maniacal (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey people,

For those who are interested, my book is available from my new site:

Shred Training - Online Guitar Tuition

It is aimed to develop the rhythmic awareness and technique required to play rock and metal guitar. But it will also help any guitarist further his or her technique. The book also includes an audio CD and DVD. 

It is the first of three books and the next one will be out in January.

I could really do with some help getting this book out there so if you know anyone who is looking for an instructional book, please show them my website. 

There is also a forum that will (hopefully) have a lot of discussion on the technical aspect of guitar playing rather than Iraq, a man who brought a new tie, latest crazes in Italy, football that can do maths etc

Jon


----------



## Alex-D33 (Jul 8, 2008)

Thats good news Jonathan, What was your favorite subject to cover in this book.


----------



## Apophis (Jul 8, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## Maniacal (Jul 9, 2008)

Alex-D33 said:


> Thats good news Jonathan, What was your favorite subject to cover in this book.



My favorite chapter to cover (and probably the most important) was Pick Hand Endurance and Pick Hand Speed. 

I have put a lot of work into developing my picking hand and have written various useful "workouts" purely for increasing endurance and speed. 

It was good to put this section in the book as I know first hand that it really does work. 

Jon


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jul 9, 2008)

Maniacal said:


> My favorite chapter to cover (and probably the most important) was Pick Hand Endurance and Pick Hand Speed.
> 
> I have put a lot of work into developing my picking hand and have written various useful "workouts" purely for increasing endurance and speed.
> 
> ...



You know what? I think I might buy this.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 9, 2008)

Is this purely online or is there someway to get swedish distros to buy and stock this ?


----------



## Maniacal (Jul 9, 2008)

Desecrated: So far I have several small music shops in the UK stocking the book. I am not too crazy about getting loads of shops selling the book on a sale or return basis. The reason for this is keeping track of books, sales and money will become a nightmare if I get many more shops doing it. 

However, if shops are willing to pay upfront for X ammount of books, this is fine. I will also offer considerable discount for buying large quantities.

Lucky Seven: That would be awesome! I am basically an unknown on the net so really need to get as many online sales as possible. 



ALSO
How can I contact the guy who runs this site? I dont know his username on here, can someone help me out?


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 9, 2008)

Maniacal said:


> ALSO
> How can I contact the guy who runs this site? I dont know his username on here, can someone help me out?



Yeah man, it's "Chris" on the board. That's his user name, also goes by "the adminishredder" as seen in his user title. 

Btw I saw you're located in Reading... is that Reading, PA? Any chance I could swing by and check out the Blackmachine if I'm in that area? I have family in Philly and head out your way occasionally to see friends.  Your book sounds interesting, might have to grab a copy myself.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 9, 2008)

I've already got a copy of this, and can't really recommend it enough. It really is superb value for money, especially for the section on rhythmic development, which is probably the most detailed look at that subject that I've seen from a guitar POV.

Looking forward to volume 2.


----------



## Maniacal (Jul 9, 2008)

distressed_romeo said:


> I've already got a copy of this, and can't really recommend it enough. It really is superb value for money, especially for the section on rhythmic development, which is probably the most detailed look at that subject that I've seen from a guitar POV.
> 
> Looking forward to volume 2.



wow thanks man! 
That means a lot. 

I need more good comments to encourage people to buy it 

Tom, would you be willing to give me a testimonial for my website?



HighGain510 said:


> Yeah man, it's "Chris" on the board. That's his user name, also goes by "the adminishredder" as seen in his user title.
> 
> Btw I saw you're located in Reading... is that Reading, PA? Any chance I could swing by and check out the Blackmachine if I'm in that area? I have family in Philly and head out your way occasionally to see friends.  Your book sounds interesting, might have to grab a copy myself.



Thanks for the info, I will message him now. 

And no, I live near Reading in the UK. Sorry. However, if you come to the UK, you can try it


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 9, 2008)

Maniacal said:


> wow thanks man!
> That means a lot.
> 
> I need more good comments to encourage people to buy it
> ...



Of course...I'll just PM one to you now.

I'll get posted on the shred-training board soon as well.


----------



## Metaljim (Jul 9, 2008)

I just ordered the book today.  Can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## Maniacal (Jul 9, 2008)

Cheers Jim! 

Will post it first thing tomorrow.


----------



## Metaljim (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks Jonathan!
I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## F1Filter (Jul 9, 2008)

Question: The DVD is region free? Also is there a NTSC version available. Or is it only being offered as PAL?


----------



## Maniacal (Jul 9, 2008)

The DVD is region free and only available in PAL format.


----------



## Ramsay777 (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm defo gonna order this, sounds good! Really need guidance with playing metal.

I'll have to get my mum to order it tomorrow, ain't got a paypal and too lazy to make one haha


----------



## auxioluck (Jul 11, 2008)

I will probably pick this one up. 

I can always use more guidance.


----------



## Maniacal (Jul 15, 2008)

I may as well put it here too

Get Your Wings Shredder Search by Dean Guitars


PLEASE vote me an 11

Thanks


----------



## -Nolly- (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey dude, your playing makes me want to give up.

Incredible stuff, will definitely order your book in the next few days. I'm very interested to check out your methodical approach to picking, I've never really gone down that route before, but I'm up for trying something new. 

Signed up to your forum, and rated 11 on dean shredder thingy.

EDIT: I've been chatting with a few other blackmachine owners, and it would be cool to have a blackmachine subforum somewhere to pool together our knowledge. Maybe your forum would be a good place to set one up?


----------



## Maniacal (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey Nolly, 

A huge thanks for signing up to my forum and voting me an 11. 

I could create a Black Machine section in the forum. Sadly, as you may have noticed, there are hardly any members. Once I get a lot more people joining, I would like to start actually using it.

What would you want in the Black Machine section?
A list of owners?

their thoughts on Black Machines?

A gallery section?


----------



## -Nolly- (Jul 15, 2008)

Maniacal said:


> Hey Nolly,
> 
> A huge thanks for signing up to my forum and voting me an 11.
> 
> ...



No worries man, glad to be able to offer my support.

Erm, I'm not to sure exactly, to be honest, it's more Ilkka's (the dude that owns the spalted F8) idea than mine. I think the intention is to have a place that owners can discuss their instruments, but also to serve as a place people can find out more information about the guitars. There are lots of strange rumours, and Doug internet presence is extremely limited, so I guess it'd be good to have a place where people can ask owners detailed questions. I'm knackered, so I'm rambling, but I'll have a further think about exactly what I mean in the morning haha.
A gallery would definitely be cool.


----------



## Maniacal (Jul 16, 2008)

Is the guy with the F8 on here?

I had a go on that guitar, its amazingly nice. 

Nolly, if you give me a list of sections you want, I will make the forum. 

I think its a good idea as there is no community for Black Machine owners.


----------



## Ciprian (Jul 16, 2008)

I voted 11 and signed up to your forum. What's that little fragment you play at the end of the vid?

The book seems very interesting, I'll order it soon.


----------



## Maniacal (Jul 16, 2008)

Well originally my video was just going to be as much shred as possible. 

Then i saw the bit about style etc

So I put on a backing track I made and did some improv.

I should have put more of it on, but I assumed shredding was the most important factor for the competition. 

Thanks for the 11 and the sign up


----------



## Blackrg (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow the video is sick! I gave you an 11

Good luck with it


----------



## -Nolly- (Jul 16, 2008)

Maniacal said:


> Is the guy with the F8 on here?
> 
> I had a go on that guitar, its amazingly nice.
> 
> ...



Nah he's not, he is on the rig-talk forums though. Posts as i.ak, and has his guitar as his avatar. I played Doug's personal F8 when i collected mine, and that was awesome, if slightly disorientating. Yours is the original prototype right?

How about just making a blackmachine subforum, and we can make a gallery and whatnot within that. Any good threads can be stickied. I can't imagine it will be the busiest forum around, but it could serve a good purpose.

EDIT: Just bought your book


----------



## Maniacal (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for buying my book, I hope you can get something from it. 

Yes my 8 string is the original 884. 

I will make a little Black Machine section in the forum tomorrow. 

Jon


----------



## Ramsay777 (Jul 18, 2008)

Book came yesterday, haven't had a good look through it, just a quick read and there seems to be some great content in here!


----------



## thedownside (Jul 18, 2008)

Lucky Seven said:


> You know what? I think I might buy this.



once my move to my new apartment is done, i'm gonna pick it up as well!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 20, 2008)

Voted 11.

Ordered


----------



## -Nolly- (Jul 21, 2008)

Book arrived today thanks Jonathan 

Had a quick flick through and it definitely looks like there's some interesting stuff in there, but I won't have a chance to whip out the guitar for proper session for a couple of days.

Cheers!


----------



## elrrek (Jul 22, 2008)

Since I'm not playing in a band any more and looking for things for me to retain interest in plying I think this will be getting bought when I get paid.

One question though, does the 2.50 pounds postage charge cover delivery to Europe?


----------



## Maniacal (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey

Yes £2.50 does cover postage to Europe. 

Jon


----------



## drmosh (Jul 22, 2008)

I got mine today. thanks!


----------



## Wolfster (Jul 22, 2008)

Ordered mine today. The picking routine looks good.

jonathan, I had a lesson with derryl gabel a while ago and he said you have had some lessons with him. I am considering getting more lessons from him. Were your lessons helpful? Would you recommend him?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 22, 2008)

_Anthony Anticipates _


----------



## Maniacal (Jul 23, 2008)

Wolfster said:


> Ordered mine today. The picking routine looks good.
> 
> jonathan, I had a lesson with derryl gabel a while ago and he said you have had some lessons with him. I am considering getting more lessons from him. Were your lessons helpful? Would you recommend him?



Hey,

Derryl Gabel is an extremely good player, I think he could easily "outshred" most of the well known guys if he wanted to. 
I would definately recommend getting lessons with him, especially if you have quite an advanced level of theory and technique. He has really helped me open a few new doors. 

You have already had a lesson with him, was it helpful? If so, have some more. 

Just make sure you practice a lot in between lessons.


----------



## elrrek (Jul 24, 2008)

Maniacal said:


> Hey
> 
> Yes £2.50 does cover postage to Europe.
> 
> Jon



Thanks for the info Jon, now all I have to do is remember I said I would buy this! (hint: feel free to send me a PM post 28th - har har).


----------



## Anthony (Aug 2, 2008)

Buy it. Now


----------



## Uncle Remus (Aug 3, 2008)

Ordered it yesterday =D Why'd it have to be a sunday today? 

I guess the wait will be worth it though. The book looks great Jon.


----------



## halsinden (Aug 6, 2008)

Maniacal said:


> I may as well put it here too
> 
> Get Your Wings Shredder Search by Dean Guitars
> 
> ...



oh shit, you're _really_ good.

ok, email coming your way.

H


----------



## Maniacal (Aug 6, 2008)

Uncle Remus, thanks for the support. I hope you can get something from the book. 

Halsinden, I got your email. I will reply later when I have time. 

Gotta go give a drum lesson now.


----------



## DarkRaven03 (Sep 6, 2008)

edit: im an idiot.


Carry on.


----------



## Maniacal (Sep 6, 2008)

what?


----------



## winterlover (Sep 6, 2008)

Maniacal said:


> Hey people,
> 
> For those who are interested, my book is available from my new site:
> 
> ...


 
whoa, that's awesome man, congratulations!


booku props


----------



## DarkRaven03 (Sep 6, 2008)

Was looking into getting your book and just wanted to make sure you shipped to the us. After reading what I wrote I facepalmed and deleted it. I should be picking up the book soon though. How many days/hours worth of material is in here?


edit: just ordered. How long should it take to get to California?


----------



## Maniacal (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks. It will take 5-7 days.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow, congrats man! You're a hell of a player too......that Blackmachine makes me jealous! haha. I will be buying this book when I get some extra cash. I've been stuck in a rut for a bit now, not learning anything new and I think this will help me out.


----------



## DarkRaven03 (Sep 15, 2008)

Book got here on friday. A lot of good looking stuff in here, I've already started on the picking hand workouts, but I definitely need to start on some of this legato stuff. Great material and thanks for fast delivery!


----------

